# End of the season pics



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

Its been less than a month since the season has ended for me but it feels like a year. Heres some pics to help get some you guys, that feel like me, through till spring snows.







[/URL]

2 shots, 3 geese, and 1 happy lab







[/URL]

Me and the limit.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Nice!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Right on......but looks a bit chilly in the bottom one.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

that looks like a little honey hole. is it a river or just a farm pond?


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

that looks like a little honey hole. is it a river or just a farm pond?


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

Its the river near my hometown. It worked out really good because the geese roost/feed in a city park on the edge of town and come down there to loaf during the day. We shot our limit down there a few days in a row. We call it "the homerun hole" because there is a tree all by its lonesome that looks like Babe Ruth calling his shot.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

sounds awsome. I need to find something like that.


----------



## sdgr8wthnter (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice, you must be west and south of town then. I know what geese you are talking about.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

i didnt shoot these geese near brookings. but good guess.


----------



## sdgr8wthnter (Oct 4, 2005)

The ones that sit north of town are pretty big. There are some hogs in there. They always wait to go out to feed. One of these years I'm going to get a shot at them.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

do you mean the geese that sit on the sdsu ponds or some other geese further north of brookings?


----------



## finhunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Hello ewery one! i am jani from finland and i love hunt the goose. The goose what i meet here (shout finland) its grey lag goose and canada goose. Me and my friends hunt the lake and field.

i Start hunt the goose last season.. Frist i make a decoins ( siluet)










One its ready!! 









Oll and ool i make decoins 16 piece thei are litle big :lol: 









I bought call olso HS  









I am not pro goose hunt JET :lol: But we still get some goose (ewery one its grey lag goose) i right side!









In here finland we dont use a blid.. well we cant bought that so  
So we hawty be hiding a beck in field.. Thats ok for us!!

offoly u chab understand what i write :wink:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

you shoulda done that in your own thread but thanks for sharing those are good looking Decoys.

And the person that wrote this thread awesome!


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

phil great cool pics

guys from finland those are cool silos and what make is that shotgun with the long barrel...you are not using blinds..are you just laying down in the camo outfit on your backs..those geese look like half canada geese and half specklebelly..... interesting


----------



## finhunter (Sep 20, 2006)

> guys from finland those are cool silos and what make is that shotgun with the long barrel...you are not using blinds..are you just laying down in the camo outfit on your backs..those geese look like half canada geese and half specklebelly..... interesting


thanks! that shotguns its beretta 1201 f 
Yes we do not use blinds jet  We just laying down in the beck and star the await a goose.

In here finland decoins are so exbancy so meany hunters make a own ones! And thei work!!!


----------

